# Moving back to america with my british husband?



## Ilyizzy1234 (Dec 2, 2017)

Hi there,
So here's my questions. I'm American and my husband is British. We are both living in England and I'm on a spousal visa. I was wondering how do I even begin the process of us moving to America together. Do I need a sponser? I am self employed and my husband has a job that allows him to work remotely so he will have no issues transferring ect. We would move in with my mom for the first month just to get our feet on the ground but we don't want her to sponser us. So I was wondering is this even possible. Is it in our favor that my husband already would have a job?

Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

https://www.uscis.gov/family/family...pouses-live-united-states-permanent-residents

YOU as the US citizen petitions your husband for a visa application. You do this by first filing an I-130.

As you and your husband live in the UK you can do this via the US Embassy in London. This is called Direct Consular Filing

https://uk.usembassy.gov/embassy-consulates/government-agencies/dhs/uscis/i130filing-html/

This cuts the processing time down to around 5 to 6 months (filing in the US takes around 12 months).

At some point in the process YOU will be asked to complete an I-864 form which is the Affidavit of Support where you have to declare you can support your husband.

As you are self sponsoring you will need to show your continued self employment in the US, and, if applicable, your husband's continued work in the US. Your documentation showing both these continued incomes would need to be comprehensive.

https://www.uscis.gov/i-864


----------

